# Lunar Champ A630 wiring problems



## SteveOxon (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, We have recently bought an 2004 A630,nice but could not get the fridge working on 12V. Fuses all ok.Does anyone know where the relay is situated? Also, while looking for the fridge problem, suddenly all rear interior lights faulty, cooker has no power, fridge has no power. Lights work over the cooker and in the overcab bed!!! Again fuses all ok and all plugs secure. Any ideas as to what else to check before it goes to a repair shop? Apart from that it was great over New Year (when the light still worked!) plenty warm enough with the blown air heat.
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Fridge relay*

The relay on our H621 Champ is underneath the fridge beneath a removable cupbord floor, it was just hanging in the wiring until I taped it up.
Did also have problems with fuse blowing, Lunar only ouse the User outputs, I dont think they use the dedicated fuses of the Calibra unit, do also check for trapped wires under that cupboard floor

Best of luck

Mike


----------



## SteveOxon (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for that Mike, but couldn't find the relay there on mine. 

Weird thing is after a week the rear lights worked again. Fridge still didn't so took the van to a repair place nearby. Showed him what was wrong, and you can guess the rest - fridge worked fine when he switched it on!!!.

So it appears I have a (possibly serious) intermittent fault somewhere. Now we are just going to use it and hope it works ok.

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Steve,

We had a 2004 A630

Now from memory the wires go along under the bench seatsand could easily get trapped or dislodged. 

Heating was excellent

Enjoy your travells and hope you get it sorted.

Steve


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,
I have an A601 and we had a slight problem with wiring. There is a multi connection block located in the wiring loom in the channel below the run of wall cupboards above hob/sink. This was slightly loose and just needed pressing together, could give an intermittent fault.
Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Steve3499 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi I have a lunar champ 601 and the lights went out above the bench seat and the toilet light are out is there a fuse located???


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you checked the fuses on the elektrobloc - or whatever lunar uses?

And welcome to the forum Steve.


----------

